# Can you use Virtual numbers on Uber eats/DD For the purpose explained in the post?



## Farhanuber (May 28, 2021)

Can a virtual number that works be linked with Uber drivers'/ delivers' accounts. You need a phone number linked to it for both verification purposes and for when you need to call or text a customer: through the Uber drivers' app you click the text/ call button and then it uses your phone to call/ text. The customer doesn't see your number, but you still use your number for it. I have tried Google Voice and Text Now but they don't work for this. *The reason I want this is because I would like my girlfriend to be able to use my deliver's account sometimes*, so if we used a virtual number she could have access to it too. Is this possible? Plz help 🙏


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Someone on UberEats reported that I didn't match my profile picture once and I was threatened by UberEATs with deactivation. Mind you, I was me, and I was wearing a mask as UberEats requires me to.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

It works with Google voice, I use 1 Google voice number with 2 different devices and the Gv number is linked to my uber account.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 597977


The only way to laugh is to respond!!!


----------

